
Creating Your Own EC2 Spot Market – Part 2 - yarapavan
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/11/creating-your-own-ec2-spot-market-part-2.html
======
yarapavan
First part of the article here -
[http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/09/creating-your-own-
ec2-sp...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/09/creating-your-own-ec2-spot-
market.html)

